# Scottish Fold Color Question?



## Meliam723 (Nov 26, 2014)

Taylor Swift has a Scottish Fold Cat named Olivia and I think her cat is so cute. I love Scottish Folds; they are so adorable. I've wanted one for a long time. 

I'm curious - Does anyone know what color/pattern of scottish fold Olivia is? Is she cream colored, chinchilla silver or shaded silver….?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I would say she's a blue lynx point


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree....Blue Lynx Point. What a gorgeous kitty!


----------

